

My First Fork: Facebook-ios-sdk - djblue2009
http://djchung.tumblr.com/post/44155227113/my-first-fork-facebook-ios-sdk

======
criley
I'm in a similar boat: Never actually submitted a pull request.

I've recently had to modify a gem that I use to convert Youtube URL's into the
finished iframe product to support many of Youtube's parameters like rel,
modestbranding and showinfo.

I forked the gem and pointed my project to the repo on my own github, but I
never had the balls to actually submit a pull request.

And this isn't even Facebook, just some hobby project for someone that hasn't
even been updated in months and months.

Tonight, I'll submit the pull request!

Thanks for the post!

~~~
djblue2009
go for it! Nothing to lose and if you get feedback, even better.

